# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Góp ý xây dựng mục "mua -bán"

## ppgas

Dear admin,

Để tiết kiệm thời gian cho người tìm mua, để tránh phiền hà cho người bán, em đề nghị admin nghĩ thêm:
- người cần bán chèn thêm ô check box "Đã bán - còn hàng" ngay từng món hàng đăng bán.
- người tìm mua thì "đã mua - vẫn cần" ngay món hàng muốn mua.

Cái này nếu làm được sẽ giúp tiết kiệm tài nguyên diễn đàn và đồng thời giúp người bán, người mua đỡ mất thời gian liên lạc chủ hàng cho những món hàng đã đăng lâu mà người bán hoặc người cần mua không biết đã cập nhật ở trang nào.
Cảm ơn,

----------

anhcos, anlongan, CKD, Tuanlm

----------

